# Black (Dragonscale?) HM King Betta at Petco



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

Ill get pics later today.. 

He's a big boy, black body with some white scaling.. Halfmoon with dark black specs on his dorsal.. 

He's really impressive, but I'm not sure if I should get him  I have 8 bettas already, and kings probably need more than 2 gallons.

I just feel bad for him. He's been sitting there for about 3 weeks now, and he's getting less and less active every time I go there.

What to do? ~_~


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Just so you know, everyone on this site is a enabler. 

Buy him  He sounds absolutely fantastic and kings are so much fun. My first betta was a king and I just bought another and all those happy memories are coming back lol


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

copperarabian said:


> Just so you know, everyone on this site is a enabler.
> 
> Buy him  He sounds absolutely fantastic and kings are so much fun. My first betta was a king and I just bought another and all those happy memories are coming back lol


^+1 to you copperarabiain! We are enablers  so on that note I say get him!!!:-D


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

OOO! dragon scale?! and Black?! get him get him!


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

Go get him!


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

He sounds awesome! Go get him!


----------



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

Well, I'm going to be the one to say it. I wouldn't get him unless you provide a larger tank. I cannot imagine having our King boy in a 2 gallon, he wouldn't be happy. Currently he is in a 5 gallon. 

He sounds gorgeous though! He would probably be fine in a 2 gallon, for now, because he is used to being squished in a cup and isn't feeling well. If you can upgrade the size later, then I think you should get him.


----------



## newarkhiphop (Apr 22, 2011)

inareverie85 said:


> Ill get pics later today..
> 
> He's a big boy, black body with some white scaling.. Halfmoon with dark black specs on his dorsal..
> 
> ...





:lol: funny thing my petco has a :lol mulitcolor dragon too, been there for two weeks and yea same thing each time i see him, less active, i only have 3 thinkin hard to pick him up


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

I picked him up xD And yes, I will definitely get him bigger accomodations as I can afford it  I'm really happy with him though. He's happy even in the pet keeper I put him in until I could get his home up and running tomorrow 

I'll take pictures in just a little bit! He's already becoming a darker black than at the store


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

He just flared at my cat 

What a feisty boy!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ive had bettas larger than kings in jars before so its just size. Ive kept kings in 2 gallons and that male did fine. If I were you Id get a Sterelite tub, since theyre larger and cheaper than tanks. I have a large male in a 3 gallon tub and he loves it.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

inareverie85 said:


> I picked him up xD And yes, I will definitely get him bigger accomodations as I can afford it  I'm really happy with him though. He's happy even in the pet keeper I put him in until I could get his home up and running tomorrow
> 
> I'll take pictures in just a little bit! He's already becoming a darker black than at the store


yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay I can't wait to see his photo


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I want I picture of this guy.


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

Heeere he is!










The photo's a bit blurry, but its the best I could do for a quick photo. Still learning to use my camera 

So is he dragonscale? I thought so, but Im no authority on betta colorations and types. I just get the fish that call to me 

Even though he seems to have a little tear on his anal fin, I think overall he looks great. There's even a reasonable amount of symmetry in his tail, which is pleasing to my eyes, at least


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Oh my, pretty boy! He looks like a black copper to me...


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

Ahh a copper, eh?  I like!

There was another halfmoon king there with some yellow bits on his finnage, but I had to get this boy. The other one was much more energetic, so hopefully someone picks him up.

I really can't cave into these betta temptations every time.. ~_~


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Copperarabian is the copper expert, thats just my opinion. Maybe its just the lighting in the photo.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

lvandert said:


> Copperarabian is the copper expert, thats just my opinion. Maybe its just the lighting in the photo.


awww you totally made me feel special right now 

*@inareverie85*
He is a black copper, and a very pretty boy indeed. Coppers where a key breeding element in the creation of the dragon bettas so even though he's not a dragon he is amazing in his own right


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks 

And yes, he's really perked up, even though we've only been home for about 2 hours. He's very active! I need to put him in his bigger home as soon as possible


----------



## newarkhiphop (Apr 22, 2011)

wow good find for petco


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

:nicefish:


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

copperarabian said:


> awww you totally made me feel special right now


Well it's true, you loves the coppers and generally can pick them out right away  I'm trying to get to that stage...


----------



## lexylex0526 (Dec 27, 2011)

inareverie85 said:


> Heeere he is!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




He is gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!:nicefish::nicefish::nicefish::nicefish:


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

awww such a sweet looking good guy. So glad you picked him up he must be so happy  It brought a little tear of joy to my eye <3


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Oh wow. Love that copper.


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

Thank you!  He's colored up even more since yesterday  The constrast between his body and the white scales is much more stark. He's even more shimmery! xD

Need to think of a name...


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

Another photo I took later the night I got him:










His color improved even more  His scales are much more pronounced, as well as his rays. And he shimmers! 

I'm so happy with him.


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hmm... Names... Well, you could do Shadow, or Schatten ( German for shadow ). He looks like something to do with shadows.


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

I think Im going to call him something spacey like Cosmo. He reminds me of a starry night sky <3


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Ok.


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

inareverie85 said:


> I think Im going to call him something spacey like Cosmo. He reminds me of a starry night sky <3


Love it


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Cosmo suits him well, and your right. He does look more like a spacey/starry Betta.


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

It's official! His name is now Cosmo. xD

I need to set up a bigger (5g) tank for him. He's sooo active. He swims around his current home a LOT. I did hear that plakats are more active, but I'm amazed by now much more.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Closely monitor his water parameters. My Petco King put out ammonia like a silly goldfish.


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

Oh, for sure 

And for lunch today I stopped into Petsmart to look for a larger home for him. I found this:

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2754150

I know it's actually meant for reptiles, but I like the shape and the fact that it's rimless  The employee said it can hold water, so I bought one for Cosmo. I'll be going in next payday to get a heater that will work in a tank this size.  I'll eventually find an LED clip-light for this, but I'm not going to rush that since the room he's in gets plenty of natural sunlight.

It's 5 gallons 

Waddaya think!?


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I like it. I wish it wasn't so expensive, I'd buy one myself


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

Yeah it was a bit steep, but I had a about 10 bucks remaining on an old giftcard, so it wasn't as bad for me  I think the nice look of it makes it worth it!

I just hate putting so much work into making a tank functional AND beautiful only to have sloppy sealant work or big, imposing black rims take away from the aesthetic.


----------



## arin (Mar 26, 2012)

Cosmo is so handsome....nice tank too


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

Thank you very much!  Im sure he'll be happier in his big house when I am able to set it up.


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

I bet he will love it.


----------

